# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: نمودار ER سیستم بانک

## AmiN_GiGa

سلام
کسی نمودار ER برای سیستم بانک داره؟
اگر لطف کنن بزارن اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم ممنون میشم!

----------


## powerboy2988

بيا دوست عزيز

يك مدل ديگشو پيدا نكردم.. فردا پيدا مي كنم از تو سيستمم و ميزارم برات

----------


## AmiN_GiGa

مرسی ممنون از لطفت.
این که الان گزاشتی DFD سیستم بانک هستش.
اگه ERD اینو  پیدا کنی عالی میشه!

----------


## powerboy2988

خواهش .. گفتم كه پيدا مي كنم و براتون مي زارم..

----------


## ali2067

نمودار ER بانک را پیدا نکردید؟

----------


## Arman Mohamadi

> بيا دوست عزيز
> 
> يك مدل ديگشو پيدا نكردم.. فردا پيدا مي كنم از تو سيستمم و ميزارم برات


 
این که گذاشتی نمودار ER نیست مهندس !  :متفکر:

----------


## dead-girl

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  منم نمودار ER  میخام - از بانک مثلا :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## mehrbani

با سلام ، 
در سایت زیر می تونین کلی ERD طراحی شده پیدا کنین
www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/

----------


## azita.a

سلام 
من میخوام ی دفترچه تلفن به زبان دلفی طراحی کنم .
ولی خودم تنها نمیتونم و نیاز به راهنمایی و کمک دارم.  :گریه:  نمودار er هم قراره سه شنبه صب ببرم لطفا کمکم کنید.
متشکر ازشما :لبخند:

----------


## mahdi_d1385

دمت گرم    :قلب:

----------

